# Not understanding 3 shirt minimum with Teespring



## brettw777 (Jun 25, 2016)

I went to Teespring and uploaded my design. It said I had a 50 shirt minimum. Okay, I get that. As as experiment, I acted as a buyer and wanted to see how the checkout process worked and the shipping amount. It would not let me check out without a 3 shirt minimum order. What? 

What am I missing here? How can any buyer want 3 of the same shirts for themselves? Who could possibly sell shirts on Teespring like that? I would never want that. Someone, please tell me what I am missing.


----------



## BeadyEyeGraphics (Jan 2, 2015)

No idea as I am new to Teespring as well. Did you try to place any kind of a rush order if that's even an option there? If so 3 is probably their actual production minimum, not 50.


----------



## brettw777 (Jun 25, 2016)

No, I think I might be getting that because I did not complete the design as a seller, click on it and then attempt to buy one. What I did was I kind of started over as a buyer giving it my own design (the same one) and maybe it was treating me totally different since I was not actually buying it from myself after all. I assume that was the problem. Thanks.


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

Are you sure it's telling you that you have to purchase 3 or that it won't print until there are at least 3 purchases?


----------



## brettw777 (Jun 25, 2016)

GTP30 said:


> Are you sure it's telling you that you have to purchase 3 or that it won't print until there are at least 3 purchases?


No, that is not it. I was correct in the last post. It is all good now...but no sales . On the other hand, I have done nothing to promote it yet.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

why even deal with massive companies like that when there are untold amount of small independent shops that always need business.


----------

